# Spotted Garden Eel Heteroconger hassi



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any? I would LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE to see pictures. I was just in Thailand for 2 months and saw some and thought they were the coolest things ever. I hear theyre hard to take care of and dont always want to eat.

HOPE SOME OF YOU HAVE SOME!!


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i saw some for sale at BA Scarb when i was there about 3-4 weeks ago


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

damn i wish i had a car lol

theyre sw not fresh right?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

yeah, their salt. 

you need at least 6" of sand and probably keep it species specific... or keep with seahorses or similar species. I wouldn't suggest getting them in you're new to salt.


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah i heard a 6-10 of sand and i dont have a salt water setup right now

thanks though! freaking love these guys though!


----------

